# [SOLVED] 140mm Fan Always Running 100%



## PChelper1 (May 9, 2012)

So, today I opened my case and rearranged 2 fans, B-Gears 140mm fan and 80mm fan (dont know name or make) Now both fans run 100% and the 140 mm is very loud, they never were loud before. please help


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 140mm Fan Always Running 100%*

How are the fans connected, front-panel controller? Mobo sockets? Molex connector?


----------



## PChelper1 (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 140mm Fan Always Running 100%*

Both my fans are connected to a molex, ive tryed speedfan to slow it down but when i click apply it goes back to default settings.
Both fans are new


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 140mm Fan Always Running 100%*

Aahhh, the Molex connectors supply a constant 12v to the fans without any speed-control. You need to either connect the fan(s) to a spare motherboard fan-connector (if the socket is fitted to the fan(s) or get a temp/speed controller for them.


----------



## PChelper1 (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 140mm Fan Always Running 100%*

Thing is, when I tryed the fan when I got it, it didn't run so fast until moved it. What happens when I plug the fan into the PSU directly??


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

At present, they are connected directly to the PSU, the Molex is supplying 12V straight to the fans.

Is there a choice of connectors on the fan-cable end? - Some fans have 2-3 different connectors wired at the end.


----------



## PChelper1 (May 9, 2012)

It is capable to connect directly to the motherboard.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Connecting the fan to the mobo-connector will bring it back to being thermostatically controlled again, if there's only 1 connector hook the noisiest fan to it.


----------

